# Type of Wood



## Daisy007 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi All,

This table was given to me and I am curious what type of wood it is. Its very sturdy, durable and quite heavy.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! A better and closer photo will help but it looks like Pine in that photo.

David


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! A better and closer photo will help but it looks like Pine in that photo.
> 
> David


Yeah looks like pine/spruce in that pic.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------

